# best arrows..



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey everyone.. i am just getting a bow and i will just be getting arrows from wall mart cause i am just starting but i am experienced with it but i was wondering what is the best broadheads to use on deer??

thanks


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I use gold tip XT hunter arrows and I like the Muzzy 3 blade broadheads. The muzzys are great broadheads for the price and they work really good. I have killed two deer with them in my two years of bow hunting and they both dropped within sight.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I used Tekan II's last year, but i think I'm goin with Rage. My buddy shot a doe with them this year and it was an amazing entry wound.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Stick with any fixed blade.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would recommend either muzzy or crimson talon's. I know for a fact that the crimson talon's won't clot.


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

muzzys work really good


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

ohio_coyote said:


> i will just be getting arrows from wall mart


Make sure to weed out the arrows that dont fly well. Not all carbons are created equal, theres different ways of making them and the lower end arrows usually have a seam where the carbon was lapped. this seam can causes a variance in the arrows spine which will affect your arrow flight.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I used grim reapers last year they worked great, but for christmas i got a package of rage, so i'll be usin them this year, everyone i talked to said u cant believe the entry hole.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Magnus, Zwickey, Wensel Woodsmans


----------



## DeadAim99 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've used Carbon Express Rebels for the last couple of years... quiet, excellent in-flight recovery, accurate and great penetration. If you're just starting out, you might want to consider a boxed set of these (or something similar). The Carbon Express arrows are weight matched which will help considerably when practicing.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Ohio 'yote:

THe arrows from walmart will work just fine if you're just getting started. That's how I got started. It takes time and money to accumulate the equipment and know how that comes from being an experienced archer. Would you give a 16 yr old a new BMW as soon as they began driving or do you think it might be a better idea to hand them a $1500 Ford? CHeap arrows kill deer. I used magnus 2-blade broadheads when I was getting started because a package of 6 costs $25 and because they have a slim profile and only 2 blades. If you're not a very experienced archer and are prone to severe "buck fever" and acidentally hit a shoulder blade or spine the deer, that 2-blade broadhead will have an easier time penetrating and passing through bone. Know what I mean? The cheap Eastman broadheads from wal-mart work just fine as well. I picked up a fresh dozen of them for this season.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i use cabelas extreme stalker arrows. easton makes them i think. everyone i know that shoots them loves them and at only $60 they are a good deal. i have use muzzy 3 blades in the past and loved them but i am trying the mx4s this year.


----------

